
Claim made for hydrogen 'wonder material' - xbryanx
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38768683
======
danielmorozoff
Here is the actual paper- it's remarkable.

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2017/01/25/scien...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2017/01/25/science.aal1579/tab-
pdf)

